# how to find a vacuum leak



## maxxpsi (Dec 10, 2007)

I must have one someplace, what is the easiedt way to find one? Car has popped 2 codes P0171 to lean and P0172 to rich. Car going down hill has a tiny lurch to it. My supra had the same little lurch when I had a vacuum leak. VF stage 1 e46 m3. Thanks in advance, other than those little things my car runs amazing.


----------



## gttechnics (Dec 29, 2007)

try this tool- http://www.boostpro.net/prodtester.html
it works so well I've had quite a few techs at work ask me where to get one.


----------

